# Video Switching



## Edrick (Jan 31, 2012)

Anyone know of a rack mount video solution that can take multiple inputs (VGA, SVideo, Composite) that outputs via one output that can do cuts / fades and upscales so the projector doesn't need to adjust.


----------



## ruinexplorer (Jan 31, 2012)

There are quite a few options from several manufacturers. What kind of budget are you looking at? There is also the option of "seamless" switching so that you can crossfade between two sources as opposed to switching through a logo or black.


----------



## Edrick (Jan 31, 2012)

I'm just browsing, it's for the local school they had gotten a quote for 30k for something far beyond what they need. Basically right now the system flops to the NEC screen of the projector when they switch. They want something less obtrusive so wether it just goes to black but doesn't cause the projector to re-establish the resolution or can fade. Just looking at the options I'd say within 10k.


----------



## cpf (Jan 31, 2012)

If possible, disabling the logo of the projector is free.


----------



## Edrick (Feb 1, 2012)

However the projector still needs to adjust according to the source input, currently the install they had a company do requires them to first select which input on the projector they're using and then select the source on the switcher.

So they have a extron unit that has the VGA and Composite Signals so on VGA they have Three Computer Inputs, on Composite they have a DVD Player and some other devices.

So if they're going to do DVD they have to wait a few seconds or longer for the system to switch from VGA to Composite and switch the source on the extron unit and vice versa. They'd like to be able to just have all the inputs go into one device and switch seamlessly or as close to seamlessly as possible and not have issues with resolution. I know extron has a unit that could do it, so I'm just looking for opinions.


----------



## howlingwolf487 (Feb 1, 2012)

Analog Way is one of my favorite brands, lots of options, but maybe too many for your uses. Folsom by Barco works, too. For better or worse, I use an ImagePro-SDI for much of the video switching/scaling that I do, and it will accomplish what you are looking for. My biggest gripes are (1) the fade time is only adjustable down to 1 second...unacceptable if you ask me...and (2) they tend to introduce a good bit of latency compared to other brands.

Hope that helps.


----------



## museav (Feb 1, 2012)

I designed and/or installed systems that functioned they way Edrick described but that was years ago before scalers were common. Now it's to the point that it would probably only be justified is someone was trying to do it as cheap as possible and perhaps not even then.

There are a myriad or manufacturers out there for switcher/scalers and seamless switchers As ruin noted, the basic difference is that a switcher/scaler has one scaler and switches the video before the scaler. Basically, it is doing the same thing the projector does when switching between inputs but instead of seeing glitches while it resyncs it displays a still of the last frame, black or a saved logo until there is time for sync to be reestablished. A seamless switcher uses two or more identical scalers, thus you are switching between already matching signals.

If you are looking for simple, glitch free switching between VGA, Y/C and composite sources then there are likely a number of options well within you budget, but that may depend on some of the specifics. I typically start with looking at exactly how many of what type of inputs and outputs need to be supported, including any assumptions for future expansion or capability (which may or may not include digital sources). Whether the switcher also needs to switch audio can be a major factor as many devices address only video and require audio to be mixed or switched separately. The control is also something to consider, would it be front panel control or are a remote control panel, handheld remote, serial control, network control or some other form of control required? Sometimes there may also be specific criteria such as fitting within a certain amount of rack space. These factors can sometimes start to quickly narrow down the viable options.


----------



## Edrick (Feb 1, 2012)

4 VGA and Three Composite currently. Audio switching is done from the sound console. The logo would be an option. Just looking for glitch free. The projector will accept a number of inputs. VGA, Component, Composite, SVideo. 

The device should be controllable from its panel and also available over serial for remote operation. Perhaps with integration to a creston unit or extron for automaton where they can use a touch panel to switch inputs. 

There won't be any new VGA sources but maybe component or DVI would be nice to have


----------

